
Half-Life: Alyx review: The greatest VR adventure game yet - gordon_freeman
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/03/half-life-alyx-review-the-greatest-vr-adventure-game-yet-and-then-some/
======
pornel
It's very well made. Amazing graphics for a VR game.

But the best thing about it is interactivity. It's clearly a leap forward from
"Press E to interact".

You can grab and shake things. You can pinch things with your own fingers. You
can throw things how you want. The physics engine, and the controllers with
finger recognition and vibration feedback make this feel very cool and
natural.

------
tibbydudeza
VR is like 3D TV a few years back .. don't see the point if it is not standard
with a gaming console or the price point becomes more affordable < $199.

------
gordon_freeman
Is this the watershed moment VR has been waiting for?

------
lostmsu
Oh, it is an adventure game? :/

~~~
ShamelessC
I'm not sure what qualifies as an "adventure game", but the Half Life games
are more accurately described as a first person shooter with mild platforming
and puzzles to solve.

This one isn't any different aside from the lack of platforming due to the VR
constraint.

What exactly were you expecting?

~~~
lostmsu
A first person shooter, of course.

~~~
atoav
This is about as _first person_ as it ever got. I mean you can catch grenades
with your own hands and throw them back?

